# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Nje fenomen i ri shoqroro-mediatik qe reflektohet permes emisioneve si Big Brother e

## ngutu=ngadal

Ne tv-te tona jemi deshmitare i emisioneve ku substrati kryesor i ketyre emisioneve eshte bere;kompasioni mediatik per problemet e individeve e familjeve.Ne keto emisione;pershkruhen e shfaqen ne menyrat me te zgjatura e te hollsishme veset,sekret,intimitetet e personave qe jane ne keto emisione e ku televizionet jane ato ,qe permes ketyre emisioneve kane marre rolin e bemirsit e pajtusit qe zgjedhin problemet nga me imtime te personave ne hall(probleme te natyres qe duhet te mirren puntoret social,apo edhe psikologet,qe duhet nje intimitet e duhet se paku nje sekret qe te rrespektohet jeta private e atyre"viktimave" ne pytje.Massmeditat mirren me keto probleme kompasionale e te dhimshme ,kete e bejne ne menyre shume teatrale,mundohen te ushqejne publikun ta bejne at pjesmarres ne e gjykues ne jeten e e personave ne hall
Emisionet si Big Brother ne thelbin e tyre vetem teatralizojne e vulgarizojne jeten e perditshme te njerzve te rendomte.ky emision prodhon ne menyren me te ulet ngjarje fiktive e kuazi-reale te banoreve qe jane aty
Big Brother eshte nje emision teatral,nje emision pa asnje vlere,mundohet me cdo kusht qe prej atyre te rinjeve e te rejave te nxerr flliqsira sa me te ulta,te shokojne publikun,pa marre parasysh fare cka mund te sjell per ato "viktima"
SHoqeria jone nuk duhet te ushqehet me keso lloj emisionesh e programesh debile qe nuk kane azgje te mire ne vete

----------


## Klevi

LoL e Verte ajo qe thua .
Po kto emsioni i shef ai ose ajo qe ska ca te bej ai qe ka pak tru nuk i shef .

----------


## kleantin

shume e sakte.kur dikush e di se eshte live  ne camera dihet qe nuk eshte vetja e tij.asnjehere nuk kam pare big brother

----------


## Apolloni31

Varet nga njeriu se si e shikon kete fenomenin e ketyre emisioneve ne jane produktive per shoqerine apo jo, gje per te cilen edhe une jam skeptik, pasi personazhet vertet shtiren dhe bejn teater.
Por seriozisht te ben shume pershtypje qe keto TV luajne rolin e punojesit social, duke bere telenovela me metrazh te shkurter si Shtino dhe Vejsiu tek Klani, apo edhe Magjistari tek V.Plusi. por perderisa jetojme ne nje shoqeri te hapur duhet ti pranojme keto realitete.

----------


## Gjenco

eshte thjesht nje shfaqje, asgje me tepr. Duhet te hysh ne rol. Shpesh ka gjera dukshem te improvizuara qe nuk lidhen fare me ambjentin e brendshem, frymen e mirekuptimit te grupit etj etj.Ne kete kuptim nuk duket se emisioni do te kete nje efekt shoqeror, ai eshte thjesht mediatik.

----------


## Edna- shpk

Une Them Se Ne  I Japim Rendesi Qe Komentojme Mbi  To , Antireklama   Eshte  Reklama Me E Rendesishme.

----------


## Alpha_Virginis

Ky Bigu eshte emision per masat injorante. Personalisht e quaj ofendim per inteligjencen e njeriut. Eshte nje eksperiment social me kavie humane.
Me kujtohet nje rast kur nje drejtues gjerman spektaklesh, Thomas Gottschalk tha:
Njerezit e kulturuar shkojne ne opera dhe teater, kurse "Die Doofen" budallenjte shofin Big Brother. Kjo shprehje e tij hapi nje polemike te madhe ne gjermani, ku pjesa injorante e popullit u ndjene te fyer.

----------


## Alpha_Virginis

> Une Them Se Ne  I Japim Rendesi Qe Komentojme Mbi  To , Antireklama   Eshte  Reklama Me E Rendesishme.


Shprehim thjesht indinjate per nivelin e mjerueshem te shikuesve.

----------


## Apollyon

> Ne tv-te tona jemi deshmitare i emisioneve ku substrati kryesor i ketyre emisioneve eshte bere;kompasioni mediatik per problemet e individeve e familjeve.Ne keto emisione;pershkruhen e shfaqen ne menyrat me te zgjatura e te hollsishme veset,sekret,intimitetet e personave qe jane ne keto emisione e ku televizionet jane ato ,qe permes ketyre emisioneve kane marre rolin e bemirsit e pajtusit qe zgjedhin problemet nga me imtime te personave ne hall(probleme te natyres qe duhet te mirren puntoret social,apo edhe psikologet,qe duhet nje intimitet e duhet se paku nje sekret qe te rrespektohet jeta private e atyre"viktimave" ne pytje.Massmeditat mirren me keto probleme kompasionale e te dhimshme ,kete e bejne ne menyre shume teatrale,mundohen te ushqejne publikun ta bejne at pjesmarres ne e gjykues ne jeten e e personave ne hall
> Emisionet si Big Brother ne thelbin e tyre vetem teatralizojne e vulgarizojne jeten e perditshme te njerzve te rendomte.ky emision prodhon ne menyren me te ulet ngjarje fiktive e kuazi-reale te banoreve qe jane aty
> Big Brother eshte nje emision teatral,nje emision pa asnje vlere,mundohet me cdo kusht qe prej atyre te rinjeve e te rejave te nxerr flliqsira sa me te ulta,te shokojne publikun,pa marre parasysh fare cka mund te sjell per ato "viktima"
> SHoqeria jone nuk duhet te ushqehet me keso lloj emisionesh e programesh debile qe nuk kane azgje te mire ne vete


Mireseerdhe ne boten e Medias.

----------

